# secure vpn connection terminated locally by client??



## Pranks (Jul 13, 2009)

internet is working properly but when i try to connect vpn 9required to upload files on webserver) it gives following error:

secure vpn connection terminated locally by client
Reason no 403

CAn anyone pls help


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

A 10 second google got me this : "Reason 403: Unable to contact the security gateway.

Troubleshooting: This can happen because of multiple reasons. One of the reasons that users can get this message is because IKE negotiations failed. Check the client logs for details. Also check this Cisco VPN Client Errors.
"
You should probably contact the server administrator for help.


----------

